# [Frage] Mindestabstand Gasherd - Gasleitung?



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

Mal wieder eine Frage an das hilfsbereite Forum für alle Lebenslagen:
Nehmen wir an, ich will eine Küche mit Gas-Kochfeld planen. Aber irgend ein Depp hat die Gasleitung senkrecht von oben kommend verlegt. Weiß hier zufällig jemand, wieviel cm Abstand ein Gaskochfeld seitlich zum Gasrohr einhalten muss, damit es nicht zu warm wird?

Google hilft leider nicht weiter, weil das Internet zugespammt ist mit der RTFM-Frage nach dem Abstand zu Abzugshaube. Aber vielleicht rennt hier ein Gasinstallateur rum?


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2014)

Von oben ???

Ist das eine Kellerwohnung ?

Falls das eine Flüssiggas Anlage ist, ist das in einer Kellerwohnung *nicht zulässig* und höchst gefährlich.

Erdgas kommt ja im Keller rein ins Haus, wieso kommt die Leitung von oben, das ist sehr seltsam. Aus was besteht die Leitung ? Bei Stahl oder Kupferrohr ist das nicht dramatisch, bei evtl. Kunststoff würd ich das sein lassen.

Bei der DVGW - Deutscher Verein des Gas- und Wasserfaches: DVGW bekommst du verbindliche Auskunft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

Nö, geht um Erdgas und die Wohnung ist im Obergeschoss. Gasherd ist auch in jeder Hinsicht vorgesehen (Gassteckdose, Zuluftöffnungen,…), nur die Kleinigkeit "Stellfläche" hat jemand vergessen. Die Gasverteilerleitung von der Gastherme wurde im Flur verlegt und da natürlich unter der Decke, wegen der Türöffnungen. In der Küche kommt dann ein Rohr zur GSD runter - und genau das ist auch die einzige Ecke, in die man einen Herd stellen könnte. (zwei weitere Ecken sind wegen Türöffnungen zu klein für große Geräte und der Kühlschrank will auch eine haben)
Jetzt soll das Gaskochfeld natürlich so-weit-wie-möglich in diese Ecke, damit eine möglichst große Arbeitsplatte übrig bleibt. Aber wie weit wäre zuweit?

Ich guck mal, ob ich deinem Link eine Information oder eine Kontaktmöglichkeit finde, danke.


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Oktober 2014)

Wie schon oben geschrieben, es wäre wichtig zu wissen, aus welchem Material die Gasleitung ist. Wenn sie aus Metall ist (wie das eigentlich üblich ist), dann sehe ich das unkritisch, das leitet die Wärme sehr gut ab. Falls sie aus Kunststoff wäre, könnte das problematischer sein (zumal der viel niedriger schmilzt als Metalle). Dann könnte man aber immer noch eine Alu-Platte als Abschirmung für die Wärmestrahlung davor montieren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

Ist immerhin Kupferrohr.

Aber "Vernunft" und "könnte" haben ja oftmals wenig mit gesetzlichen Regelungen zu tun 
Selbige sind übrigens unter T-Drives Links zu finden, aber nur für >100 €. Es lebe der Rechtsstaat 

Hat hier jemand die DVGW-TRGI und könnte unter 8.1.3.2  Schädliche Erwärmung des Anschlusses (S. 46) nachgucken? Mehr als das Inhaltsverzeichnis konnte ich bislang nicht entdecken


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin da kein Experte, aber musst du dich eigentlich wirklich an solche Verordnungen halten, wenn du in deiner eigenen Wohnung privat eine Installation vornimmst?

Ich kenne es nur von den Elektroanlagen, und da sind die ganzen Vorschriften und Normen nur für berufliche Elektriker/Installateure verbindlich. Wenn jemand zu Hause privat seine elektrische Anlage erneuert, darf er beliebig rumpfuschen, ist ja sein Privatproblem. Das könnte höchstens Ärger geben, wenn ein Gast einen elektrischen Schlag kriegt, oder die Bude wegen Kurzschluss abfackelt und dann die Versicherung nicht zahlen will ^^ Aber von so was geht man ja nicht aus.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich glaube, du musst dich rechtlich gesehen nicht an diese Richtlinien halten (auch wenn es wahrscheinlich nicht verkehrt wäre). Zumindest brauchst du dich dann nur an die Regeln zu halten, die etwas mit Vernunft zu tun haben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2014)

Da bei Gas nicht nur ein Gast ein elektrischen Schlag bekommt, sondern gleich zwei Mietshäuser weg sind, ist das afaik keine reine Privatsache  (zur elektrischen Altbauverkabelung sag ich hier sowieso mal nichts )

Auf alle Fälle möchte ich keine privaten Risiken eingehen, ohne zu wissen, was die offizielle Empfehlung ist.


----------



## Brehministrator (26. Oktober 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da bei Gas nicht nur ein Gast ein elektrischen Schlag bekommt, sondern gleich zwei Mietshäuser weg sind, ist das afaik keine reine Privatsache


Haste natürlich auch wieder Recht 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle möchte ich keine privaten Risiken eingehen, ohne zu wissen, was die offizielle Empfehlung ist.


Ja. Zumindest die Empfehlung zu kennen, kann jedenfalls nix schaden. Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass irgendjemand dir das gewünschte Zitat aus diesem Pamphlet zukommen lassen kann


----------



## acidburn1811 (26. Oktober 2014)

Allein solltest nix an der leitung machen, naja mit mehrerern lieber auch nicht, das musst dir so oder so von ein klempner / Fachmann anschaun lassen <- am besten vorm kauf  
Der wird dir schon das passende sagen obs machbar ist oder nicht.

Alles andere wär sinnfrei und jeder der dir dazu ein tipp gibt naja sags mal so wie du ,es ist den nicht nur deine Hütte weg !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2014)

Die Installation darf sowieso nur ein Fachmann vornehmen, das ist klar.
Aber ehe der etwas installieren kann, müssen die Möbel stehen - und ohne die Position des Kochfeldes zu kennen, kann man wedern Küchenplatte noch Hängeschränke planen


----------



## acidburn1811 (28. Oktober 2014)

Das ist mir schon klar ! Lass ein klempner komm vorher wird nix gehn, jeder kann dir ne Zahl nenn ( russisches Roulette ). Pack das Problem an der Wurzel... 

A. Anschaun / Beraten lassen bei dir vorort ( kostete dich vlt ein bissel ). Der / Die wird dir den auch sicher zeigen wie und wo das Kochfeldes Platziert werden kann. 
Genauso wie die Röhre/n weiter verlegt werden etc. 

B. Rumwerckeln / Einbaun ... Vom Klempner, anschliessen lassen 

So würde ichs angehn


Gruß,


----------

